# Leading a pushy yearling HELP!



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

What do you do when a yearling gelding is pushy when you lead him?

Like ignoring the halter and running through you?

Help Please!!!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

What kind of halter do you use?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

nylon cause my rope one is WAY too big


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

if your rope halter can be adjusted in the nose area there is a way to tie the head piece (the part over the poll) so shorten it so that you're not tying the knot all the way on top of his/her head. i do that with my 9mth old colt as his yearling halter is just a bit too big for him still. basically - instead of slipping the long piece through the loop in the halter (where you'd normally place it on a larger horse), slip it through the part of the halter below the loop and tie from there. i wish i had a pic of it but i don't think i do. sorry if that made no sense. lol


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

good idea i'll try it - any other ideas though


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Try walking with a crop and tapping/bumping him in the shoulder and flank area when walking. Just walk, walk, walk, straight, zigzags, circles, etc. When he misbehaves, bump him with the crop. If he doesn't listen, bump harder, turn him, make him pay attention to you. 

I used this method on my gelding who would fidget like mad when standing tied. I would just tap him on the flank when he started getting impatient.


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Bump!!!!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

When ever he goes to fast or faster than you, change direction/go back the direction you came from or make him back up. Don't just have him back up a step or two, make him back up 20 feet and he needs to move quickly. He'll learn quickly to go your pace or he has to back up. When I lead a horse, I loop the end of the rope in the opposite hand. To get them to back off, I'll smack them in the chest with the loop while pulling down on the halter end. Then I'll ask them to back up. If he doesn't back up well, keep asking him to back up no matter what he does until he takes a few strides back, stop and then ask again. I swing the lead rope from lightly to vigorously until they back up. Usually when the clip 'gets' them, they start backing away from it if they haven't already. When they start backing, I stop swinging the rope but keep moving towards them. When they stop backing, I start swinging the rope again.

Just to clarify, when I smack a horse or have the clip get the horse, it's not doing it hard enough to cause pain but enough to cause discomfort.


----------



## SkippersPointPerformance (Feb 8, 2011)

*This is something that I really like to nip in the butt ASAP! I have been completely plowed over by client's misbehaving horses and it's dangerous. I personally always use rope halters that are fitted and have knots over the nose for pressure a longer lead rope as well.*

*I will lead like normal, but the second that horse decides to step up into my space and disrespect me I will start off by turning around and for lack of a better word at the moment, yank on the lead and make them back up quickly. If they continue to do it I will do that same but add in a swift mule type kick. Think about it, horses in the wild as well as domesticated horses communicate by kicking, biting, etc. When another horse gets irritated at another for being in its space the tend to kick. But I always always make them back up at least 10ft to over exaggerate the fact that I don't want them on my heels or running into or over me. They tend to get the end of the lead rope across the shoulders as well if need be. *

*Here is where I either make some people upset or not... I really am not meaning to, but horses are large animals with thicker skin than us and hair on top of that. When I have a testing horse on the ground they do get smacked pretty good, (NEVER IN THE FACE). I don't use the clip end of the leads though, that can cause bad bruising if you get them on the point of the shoulder. But I will make sure there is a sting to the smack so that they understand that I am not playing games and it is NOT ok to keep running through the halter.*

*Hope you get some good ideas from all these great posts so far!*
*Good Luck *


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I was taught to swing the end of the lead rope in circles in front of the horse, they won't want to get too close so they won't push through.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 1, 2011)

there is a pressure point in front of the shoulder - stick your elbow out and let him "run into" it

you'll be surprised how fast he learns that it's uncomfortable

if he still tries to be pushy, use the pressure point to your advantage. don't try to fight and pull on his head (chances are he'll win that fight), use the pressure point and send him backwards/sideways/whatever.. make him get off of you and when he finally gets the idea, I usually send them a few extra steps to remind them that when they are being handled, I am the one who decides when and where their feet move & when they stop

this was something I was taught as a kid and continued to use when working with pushy and hot-headed horses, young & old


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

can you point out where this pressure point is exactly? like on a picture maybe? i'd love to try it tomorrow with my colt. he's a pretty good leader but any extra tips are always good to file away in my brain.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 1, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> can you point out where this pressure point is exactly? like on a picture maybe? i'd love to try it tomorrow with my colt. he's a pretty good leader but any extra tips are always good to file away in my brain.












here's a pic.. it's the spot RIGHT in front of the shoulder blade, where their neck meets there shoulder, almost right in the middle


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

SMCLeenie said:


> I was taught to swing the end of the lead rope in circles in front of the horse, they won't want to get too close so they won't push through.


 I've tried that and they just pull away to go around it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Lissa said:


> here's a pic.. it's the spot RIGHT in front of the shoulder blade, where their neck meets there shoulder, almost right in the middle


COOL! I'll have to try that too! My baby leads great when HE wants to. When he gets playful or snotty or whatever, he shoulders into me and tries to walk ahead of me. A friend was having me elbow him in the shoulder if he gets too close, but I will have to try the spot you circled!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks so much! it helps to actually SEE what you're referring to. we'll see how our leading lesson goes tomorrow.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

When a horse bumps into me with his neck/shoulders when leading, he meets Mr. Elbow. 
They learn quickly that Mr. Elbow is quite nasty!


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

My 14yo TB mare is like this, pushy. ESPECIALLY when I have a handful of hay! I am always concerned that she will sink her teeth into Mr Elbow if I try that technique.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Eliz said:


> When a horse bumps into me with his neck/shoulders when leading, he meets Mr. Elbow.
> They learn quickly that Mr. Elbow is quite nasty!


I do a similar thing if I'm standing with a horse and they try to rub their head on me. My arm has an spasm attack. They learn quickly to stay back.



GreenTreeFrog said:


> My 14yo TB mare is like this, pushy. ESPECIALLY when I have a handful of hay! I am always concerned that she will sink her teeth into Mr Elbow if I try that technique.


 When ever I feed our horses, I make them turn away or move away. If they don't, they have to wait and wait. It doesn't matter if I'm giving them grain, hay, or a treat. If they keep trying to get it, my hand has a massive twitch and they get bumped on the nose. If they just stand there but not try to get at it, I'll shake my finger at them getting closer and closer to their head until they move. If my hand gets to their head, then I'll bump them until they move away.


----------

